# is 18.000 AED enough per month ?



## dubaieuro (Oct 1, 2008)

My company is going to pay for the rent up to 130,000 AED per year as well as utilities. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dubaieuro said:


> My company is going to pay for the rent up to 130,000 AED per year as well as utilities. Thanks for the feedback.


Is this a question? If so are you single or with a family. Single and you'll have a comfortable existence on that. As a couple then probably not such a good deal.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

It is very doable if your a young couple, and your company is paying your rent. What are your goals for Dubai? Saving, enjoying, settling.


----------

